# Mauspad erstellen - Maße?, was beachten?



## DerbyStar (1. September 2005)

Ich habe zur Aufgabe bekommen, ein Mauspad zu erstellen - gibt es da irgendwelche Standartmaße? Hab mir überlegt das mir eine runde Form eher liegen würde als eine Eckige. Gibt es sonst noch sonderlich irgendwas zu beachten? 300 dpi!?


----------



## ullamar (2. September 2005)

Hi DerbyStar,

es gibt auch "Mauspad-Bausätze" zB. von PEARL (http://www.pearl.de).
Da gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen. Vielleicht ist da etwas dabei.

Es geht auch z.B. eine Metallplatte (Edeldtahl, Alu o.ä. 1mm stark) 
die mit einer selbstdedruckten transparenten Folie überzogen wird. 
Dann hast Du keine Beschränkungen in Form oder Farbe. 
Habe ich für verschiedene Autohäuser gemacht. Es wurden die 
Formen der Autos nachempfunden. Kam gut an. Die Auflage war 
ruck zuck weg. Viele Kunden wollten sogar dafür bezahlen.

Gib mal Auskunft ob dir was eingefallen ist.


----------



## DerbyStar (2. September 2005)

ich glaub die peal geschichte lohnt sich nich wirklich für den zweck, weil das einmalig ne geschichgte für ne firma werden soll, und wahrscheinlich doch standartmässig aber wo bekomm ich die genauen maße her?


----------



## ullamar (2. September 2005)

also, die "üblichen" Maße für ein MausePad sind 25 * 23 cm. (+-2 cm)
Aus welchem Material soll das Pad sein?


----------



## DerbyStar (2. September 2005)

material? is das wichtig für den entwurf? mach ja nur den entwurf rest die firma aber danke für die maße, denke die plastikmodell


----------



## ullamar (2. September 2005)

Die Materialfrage ist nur für mich privat interessant - nicht für den Entwurf.
Viel Spass bei der Gestaltung des Pads.

Gruß
Marcus


----------

